# Ищется настройщик аккордеона (Мск)



## mpistunova (19 Май 2011)

Уважаемые аккордеонисты и все остальные,
мне достался аккордеон "Квинта", и он в расстроенном состоянии.
Куда обратиться, чтобы его настроить?
Подскажите, пожалуйста. Если что, вот имейл
[email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## Пифагоровиц (13 Апр 2012)

привозите,настрою

а вообще такой совет,купите нормальный аккордеон


----------



## ze_go (13 Апр 2012)

Пифагоровиц писал:


> привозите,настрою


а потом отвезите к другому мастеру и настройте снова.


----------



## mikes7 (13 Апр 2012)

Пифагоровиц писал:


> а вообще такой совет,купите нормальный аккордеон


 Очень хороший совет!=) 

Настройка вам обойдётся раз в 10 дороже чем стоит ваш аккордеон, если не больше, а толку от него вы не получите даже в идеальном состоянии! Игра не стоит свеч, поищите лучше что-то настроенное, и если позволяют возможности не советское...


----------

